# C30 Deck Organizer Sheaves



## macleodnz (Apr 15, 2003)

The sheaves on my 1989 Catalina 30 deck organizer need replacement. Garhauer, the manufacturer quote $2.50 per sheave and Catalina Parts quote $27.50 for a pair but they have ball bearings. Are ball bearings really necessary?
J


----------

